# Strange weid Flower i bought My mother for her birthday. Bat Plant. Photo Included.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! I bought a very strange weird flower plant for my mother for her birthday. Her birthday isn't till July but this is what she wanted. So i bought it for her on Saturday.

It is called a Bat Flower it really does look like a Bat but it has these long whiskers coming from the flower. It has no smell and looks quite weird..

My mother said she had one a long time ago but i don't remember it so i thought id share this flower with you all to see if you have seen this..

A Bat Flower.






Thank you for stopping by and having a look at the weird flower..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is an incredibly strange looking flower -- I've never seen anything like that before.

Now I'm off to do some research on it!!

http://www.softschools.com/facts/plants/black_bat_flower_facts/934/

*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh dear. I better shift Indigo he is in the lounge room with the bat plant i don't want him to get the evil eye from the bat plant. hee hee... Thank you for the research. Ill go back and read more. I better not look at it today.. I'm going to move Indigo now don't want the bat plant to stalk Indigo with him looking at it all day...

I found this in your research Deb...
Allegedly, evil eye will start stalking you if you spend too much time looking the plant


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

That is a cool flower!!!!!!1


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> That is a cool flower!!!!!!1


Thank you Heidi. I have to go and check out Indigo he is in the lounge room i can't hear him talking hope the bat plant isn't scaring him...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope he does not eat it or try to


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> I hope he does not eat it or try to


No. Indigo is in his cage at the moment the plant is on the table in front of the window in the lounge room... Indi is fine playing with his bell in his cage..


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

thats good. budgies are very curious creatures


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> thats good. budgies are very curious creatures


Heidi. You know that i would never put Indigo in any danger of any plants etc. I love my budgie very much.. Indigo is my best friend....He can't reach the flower...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry I was not trying to suggest that. i know you love him !


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> Sorry I was not trying to suggest that. i know you love him !


That is alright i no Heidi I am alright I wasn't upset just wanted to say that i love Indigo so much. You are a very good friend of mine..... So don't worry ok. All is good..


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Indigo is adorable. I know he loves his bell. My oliver has a thing for bells also.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> Indigo is adorable. I know he loves his bell. My oliver has a thing for bells also.


I got another video of Indigo with his bell last night i hope we can see it i am waiting to get one in the day time and as soon as i get it ill post it on. Indi is a nut when he is with his bell he goes so silly he swings his bell around while he is hanging on the bars and talks with the bell in his beak at the same time i am worried he will fall off...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow....see or learn something new everyday. I confess I have never seen nothing like it. Thank's for sharing it Lyn, I'm sure your mum is pleased...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Wow....see or learn something new everyday. I confess I have never seen nothing like it. Thank's for sharing it Lyn, I'm sure your mum is pleased...


Thanks Randy. My mum said that you can buy them all over the world maybe you can get one for your wife. It is really a weird plant and you can also get it in white to.. I learn't something to when i saw it in the plant store the other day..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I have seen them before when I had a rose nursery. I saw them at the plant wholesalers when I went there getting stock. They certainly are a spectacular flower.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

What an interesting flower! It looks like an orchid gone crazy  A very nice early-birthday present!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PrincipePio said:


> What an interesting flower! It looks like an orchid gone crazy  A very nice early-birthday present!


Thank you Bethany. Come to think of it it does look like an orchid.



Kate C said:


> I have seen them before when I had a rose nursery. I saw them at the plant wholesalers when I went there getting stock. They certainly are a spectacular flower.


Thank you Kate. I think you can only get them in white and the colour i posted today. But it is sure interesting flower.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Super cool plant Lyn!
Never seen it before!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Vargur said:


> Super cool plant Lyn!
> Never seen it before!


Thank you Elma. I think it is pretty cool to..


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow! That plant looks strange but cool!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Wow! That plant looks strange but cool!


Thank you Gaby. It is sure one strange flower...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's also the first time I'm seeing such a plant and it does look a lot like a bat, it's quite interesting, really. Thanks for sharing the pics, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> It's also the first time I'm seeing such a plant and it does look a lot like a bat, it's quite interesting, really. Thanks for sharing the pics, Lyn!


Thank you Aluz. You can keep an eye out for it in the nursery you should be able to buy it where you live...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Extraordinary plant, it sure is*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

eduardo said:


> *Extraordinary plant, it sure is*


Thank you Dee it is a very unusual flower looks weird to me though.. Glad you liked it.


----------

